
OpenPDF 1.2.11 released, with signature wrapping attack fix - roschdal
https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF/releases/tag/1.2.11
======
roschdal
OpenPDF 1.2.11 released, with a fix for the signature wrapping attack. For
details see [https://pdf-insecurity.org/](https://pdf-insecurity.org/).

[https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF](https://github.com/LibrePDF/OpenPDF)

